# The Lord's Service: The Grace of Covenant Renewal Worship - Jeffrey J. Meyers



## luvroftheWord (Oct 15, 2004)

*The Lord\'s Service: The Grace of Covenant Renewal Worship - Jeffrey J. Meyers*

Has anybody read this book? I'm just started reading it today. It looks to be quite good. I appreciate Meyers' view of corporate worship. I know nobody will appreciate his views on paedocommunion as expressed in the book, but other than that, I'd be curious as to what other thoughts everybody has.

[Edited on 18-10-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 18, 2004)

No thoughts, eh? Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sorry LOTW, haven't read the book.


----------



## AdamM (Oct 18, 2004)

I think the book is very thought provoking and I appreciate Rev. Meyers great passion for worship. I have several concerns, but my primary one is that the book tends to lack an emphasis (or even an acknowledgement) that the preached word is preeminent in worship. I don´t have my copy of the book to here to refer to, but I remember his section on the sermon was in comparison to the other areas very short and had little depth. Historically Presbyterian Churches have seen the preaching of the word as central and primary to worship. Even the architecture of the Puritan churches, with their raised pulpits reflect this idea. So, when I read a book on worship and it *appears* to me to give scant attention to the primary means whereby Grace speaks to us during worship, I get uneasy. 

I think it's necessary for us to have a very high view of the sacraments, without making the table the primary focus of worship service as I *think* is suggested by the book. If I recall correctly, Rev. Meyers suggests that rather then the preached word, that the Lord´s Table is the central focus or climax of worship (Covenant Renewal.) In my study of the worship practices of our Puritan & Scottish Presbyterian forefathers, where simple, plain, preached word centered worship was advocated and practiced, I am left wondering if Rev. Meyers ideas represent a significant paradigm shift? 





[Edited on 18-10-2004 by AdamM]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 18, 2004)

Interesting thoughts, Adam. I haven't finished the book yet, myself. But I do find myself appreciating his emphasis on the Old Testament temple as a pattern for worship and his criticism of the idea that since the New Testament doesn't specifically lay out guidelines for worship that there are none (which many of those in more contemporary style and purpose driven churches use to their advantage). Hopefully I can finish it soon.


----------



## AdamM (Oct 19, 2004)

Craig, it is interesting that you bring up Meyer's use of the O.T. temple system as a pattern for N.T. worship, because that is a point I wanted to further explore. I guess the primary question is to what degree should O.T. type and shadow serve as our template for N.T worship? Meyers obviously incorporates a great deal of Old Testament symbolism and representation, but I would have liked to have found more discussion from him about what serves as control if you follow his recommendations? For example, should we rebuild the Jerusalem temple and have our ministers fitted in the priestly robes in order to more fully conform to the pattern of O.T. worship? Should the minister blow the Shofar twice a year? I wonder why someone wouldn't do it if the primary desire is to very closely pattern our worship off of the O.T. model? 

I also wonder what elements of Old Testament type and shadow would we consider "weak and miserable" - (Galatians 4.9)? Does a continued heavy reliance on type and shadow elements obscure the finished work of Christ, the reality to which the type and shadow pointed? I am just tossing those questions out, because those were the things that I was wrestling with as I read the book. Perhaps some of us can work through the issues involved? 


For what it's worth, I also agree with you about the danger of the folks who think there are no guidelines for worship in the N.T. so it's a free for all. Building on 1 Corinthians 14, I think we can identify in the N.T. the worship elements listed in WCF 21 (prayer, the reading of the Scriptures, preaching, the singing of praise, the gathering of offerings, and the administration of the sacraments.) 

Your Brother in Christ, 

Adam



[Edited on 19-10-2004 by AdamM]

[Edited on 19-10-2004 by AdamM]


----------



## Scott (Oct 20, 2004)

Craig:

I have not read the book but it is on my list. In the meantime, check out these articles. You will appreciate them.

The Beauty of Reformed Liturgy
http://www.spindleworks.com/library/vandor/beauty.htm

There are references to OT worship as patterning NT worship.

Scott


----------

